# Any Cumberland Stove Works owners on here?



## Chain (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm curious about this brand.  Any info. you can provide regarding reliability, customer service, ease of cleaning, etc. is greatly appreciated.  Thanks.  I'm considering buying the MF3800 as seen below.

http://www.cumberlandstoveworks.com/


----------



## smoke show (Feb 3, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/search_results/b55d4a8cef84291691b0cbc0fe83839c/


----------



## silverfox103 (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't know if they are good or bad.  I don't get a real good feeling about them, when I see them for sale at Ocean State Job Lot.

Tom


----------



## Chain (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the links......Sounds like the 3800 is a good stove and may even be better now that they've worked some kinks out.  Keep the info. coming, folks.


----------



## 3650 (Feb 4, 2012)

great stoves. i prefer it to my harman. well made, trouble free, versatile pellet mizer.  multifuel to boot.  easy to clean and ignites in two minutes.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 5, 2012)

Never heard of it.  Stick with the main brands and you will be better off on parts and service.

Eric


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Feb 5, 2012)

Buddy of mine has one and it hold up next to my Quad 24-7.  He had a blower go bad (proly because he was using one of those Junk APC back ups), called them and they sent a new one straight away.....he got it hte next day.  His stove hardly cooled off.  Thats what I call service.  Too bad Quad and Harman service isnt that good.  I was checking out their website and they have a cool attatchment you can buy pipe this into your duct work.  Looks like a pretty flexible stove to me.


----------



## Chain (Feb 6, 2012)

kinsman stoves  [email said:
			
		

> eric@kinsmanstoves.com[/email]]Never heard of it.  Stick with the main brands and you will be better off on parts and service.
> 
> Eric



It's made by Hearthstone, which is a pretty well known maker of wood and gas stoves.  I believe the Cumberland line of pellet stoves are their first foray into the world of pellet stoves.  Again, thanks to everyone for providing information on this brand.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 6, 2012)

Chain said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves  [email said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cumberland is actually a division of Ardisam Inc. They also market the Castle stove line.

http://www.castlestoves.com/


----------



## Chain (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, as mentioned on the Hearthstone site.  I also believe that much o the technology of the Cumberland series is "borrowed" from a European pellet stove manufacturer that they've worked with previously on other stoves.  This was also mentioned on the Hearthstone site.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Feb 6, 2012)

That thing has a pretty nifty controller.  His stove is able to sustain an extremely low burn if asked.  It also has a pretty nifty burn pot. He says the holes never plug up.  He just dumps the pot once a day by pulling the lever and restarts it.  I wish my Quad were that simple.  I have to clean the holes out daily, and if im burning alot like 3 bags a day I have to do it twice.


----------



## Krik (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah sweet controllers on both those brands. Nice modern look on the Castle too. If they had something like that in the 45-55KBTUh range I'd be all over it.


----------



## Chain (Feb 6, 2012)

I have three dealers fairly close to me (at least that's what the Cumberland site says) and so I'm going to make a point of checking them out further.  As I said earlier, my local Harman dealer also sells Hearthstone wood stoves but not the Cumberland pellet stoves and so I want to find out why.  I must admit, the ease of cleaning is a deciding factor in my decision.  But I really would like to know the durability/dependability more than anything.  In terms of price, there doesn't seem to be much difference between the 3800 and a P61 or 68 Harman..


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Feb 6, 2012)

I think my buddy got his on Ebay refurbished from manufacture with warranty.  Cant remember what it cost him. I remember it was a fraction of what I paid for my used Quad.  It was less then a grand.  I know he look at a dealer one and laughed himself out of there.   I think they wanted over two grand. Dealers are gona **** you.


----------



## Chain (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't mind paying money for a brand new stove, even knowing the dealer is making a very high profit margin.  Especially if it's a good brand supported with a decent warranty and good customer service.  The HVAC equipment in my house is one area where I don't cut corners for the sake of saving money.  

Truth is, when it comes to such equipment, I'm not that handy and so would rather not risk my peace of mind by buying used equipment.  If this stove was going in a camp, cottage, whatever, I might have a different attitude, but this is my primary residence and my hope is to now make the new pellet stove (whichever brand I ultimately purchase) the primary heat source and designate my boiler to back up and domestic hot water use only.  And since I live in upstate, NY with very cold temps. (in a typical winter anyway) for several months of the year, dependable heat is perhaps more of a concern than in other areas of the country.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep good point....if your not handy you might as be handsome.  Its probably a pretty good rule that people who arent handy shouldnt buy used stuff unless they are eager to become handy or pay the handyman...lol.


----------



## Chain (Feb 6, 2012)

Turbo-Quad said:
			
		

> Yep good point....if your not handy you might as be handsome.  Its probably a pretty good rule that people who arent handy shouldnt buy used stuff unless they are eager to become handy or pay the handyman...lol.



I'm pretty handy with basic carpentry things and what not, but HVAC is where I draw the line.  And given you can die up here in Northern, NY if your heat source dies on you (again, in a typical winter), it's not something you take lightly.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Feb 6, 2012)

Id get two in that case.  Always good to have a back up.


----------



## Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

Chain said:


> I'm curious about this brand.  Any info. you can provide regarding reliability, customer service, ease of cleaning, etc. is greatly appreciated.  Thanks.  I'm considering buying the MF3800 as seen below.
> 
> http://www.cumberlandstoveworks.com/



Everyone needs to shy away from this stove. This thing is a piece of junk. I've had nothing but problems from the first day it was installed. Within 2 months of install the auger motor went out, then the breaker switches, then the blower motor and now the controller keeps saying the seals are bad. The stove has been completely cleaned, new gaskets installed and still won't work properly. This stove probably only has half a season of actual use. It's been broke down more time than it has truly been used. Yesterday the stove blew hot ashes out the back of the stove almost causing a fire. The stove blows smoke out of several areas. For now we have obviously shut it down for safety reasons. We called Cumberland and basically they say it is out of warranty (3 years old) and we will have to pay to fix it. It's not worth what it would cost to fix it! All these people that are posting resounding reviews must be getting paid under the table by Cumberland cause their stove sucks and is a piece of crap. Save your money and buy a name brand stove the really works. May be my piece of junk will make a good boat anchor to dock my boat!


----------



## chriscarl (Dec 16, 2013)

Bear said:


> Everyone needs to shy away from this stove. This thing is a piece of junk. I've had nothing but problems from the first day it was installed. Within 2 months of install the auger motor went out, then the breaker switches, then the blower motor and now the controller keeps saying the seals are bad. The stove has been completely cleaned, new gaskets installed and still won't work properly. This stove probably only has half a season of actual use. It's been broke down more time than it has truly been used. Yesterday the stove blew hot ashes out the back of the stove almost causing a fire. The stove blows smoke out of several areas. For now we have obviously shut it down for safety reasons. We called Cumberland and basically they say it is out of warranty (3 years old) and we will have to pay to fix it. It's not worth what it would cost to fix it! All these people that are posting resounding reviews must be getting paid under the table by Cumberland cause their stove sucks and is a piece of crap. Save your money and buy a name brand stove the really works. May be my piece of junk will make a good boat anchor to dock my boat!


Well I am pretty happy with mine. Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## chriscarl (Dec 16, 2013)

Chain said:


> I'm curious about this brand.  Any info. you can provide regarding reliability, customer service, ease of cleaning, etc. is greatly appreciated.  Thanks.  I'm considering buying the MF3800 as seen below.
> 
> http://www.cumberlandstoveworks.com/


Did you end up buying one?


----------



## jslinger (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you plan on using along with your P61A? Or are you looking to replace the Harman?


----------



## Bowhunter1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bear said:


> Everyone needs to shy away from this stove. This thing is a piece of junk. I've had nothing but problems from the first day it was installed. Within 2 months of install the auger motor went out, then the breaker switches, then the blower motor and now the controller keeps saying the seals are bad. The stove has been completely cleaned, new gaskets installed and still won't work properly. This stove probably only has half a season of actual use. It's been broke down more time than it has truly been used. Yesterday the stove blew hot ashes out the back of the stove almost causing a fire. The stove blows smoke out of several areas. For now we have obviously shut it down for safety reasons. We called Cumberland and basically they say it is out of warranty (3 years old) and we will have to pay to fix it. It's not worth what it would cost to fix it! All these people that are posting resounding reviews must be getting paid under the table by Cumberland cause their stove sucks and is a piece of crap. Save your money and buy a name brand stove the really works. May be my piece of junk will make a good boat anchor to dock my boat!


you must of got a lemon, mine runs like a champ, burns feces if that is all i had, and heats 1700 sq ft with ease...


----------



## LarryL (Nov 14, 2014)

Chain said:


> I'm curious about this brand.  Any info. you can provide regarding reliability, customer service, ease of cleaning, etc. is greatly appreciated.  Thanks.  I'm considering buying the MF3800 as seen below.
> 
> http://www.cumberlandstoveworks.com/


I have the MF 3650 it is a nice looking stove and versatile. This is the 5th or 6th winter and the only failure was the combustion motor(easy fix)I believe they made some changes to the 3800 series. Pros, Nice looks, many settings, good customer service, easy to clean and service, reliable. Cons, A little noisy(I believe they improved that issue)  Must wipe off glass once a day, All in all a good stove I burn 2-3 ton a year I have had other pellet stoves and wood and coal stoves and have been burning all of my 52 years. Every stove works different and pellets can matter as well you just need to learn how get the most out of it. My rating for the MF3650 is 4 out of 5.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 14, 2014)

I thought I just read that the 3800 is no longer being offered so that multifuel stove line is a goner.


----------



## 3650 (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been using a 3650 for years. Only issue I've had is the combustion blower as well. Called them about it and they sent me one free. Wouldn't mind having one of those 3800's. If they are going out of business thats sad. Heck of a stove.


----------



## chriscarl (Nov 15, 2014)

This is my second season with the MF 3800. So far I am very happy with it. Good heat, easy maintainence , excellent customer service. I highly recommend it.


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 16, 2014)

I was told last year by someone at Ardisam that the Cumberland line was going away,I see now it's no longer offered on their website,that's ashame because that 3800 looked like a nice stove and Ardisams customer service is excellent.


----------



## teddyturnpickle (Nov 16, 2014)

That's a bummer, just bought one. How long are you guys getting out of a bag of pellets on the cumberland?  I'm getting about 18 hours on settings 3/4 - 3/5


----------



## Bowhunter1 (Nov 16, 2014)

teddyturnpickle said:


> That's a bummer, just bought one. How long are you guys getting out of a bag of pellets on the cumberland?  I'm getting about 18 hours on settings 3/4 - 3/5


with the temps lately i have been getting about a day out of a bag


----------



## 3650 (Nov 16, 2014)

rich2500 said:


> I was told last year by someone at Ardisam that the Cumberland line was going away,I see now it's no longer offered on their website,that's ashame because that 3800 looked like a nice stove and Ardisams customer service is excellent.




I just watched your vid.  Interesting how the Serenity burns like the Cumberland. What do those go for?  I bet they have the same controler.


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 16, 2014)

3650 said:


> I just watched your vid.  Interesting how the Serenity burns like the Cumberland. What do those go for?  I bet they have the same controler.



Paid $ 998.00 for mine but have seen them online for $ 899.00


----------



## teddyturnpickle (Nov 16, 2014)

Bowhunter1 said:


> with the temps lately i have been getting about a day out of a bag


What settings are you using?


----------



## Bowhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

teddyturnpickle said:


> What settings are you using?


Ive been using 3 on the range, depending on the call for heat the second number fluctuates. Cleaned it last night, the North American pellets I have are really ashy, I am trying range 4 for these. its not really that cold here to bust out the Clearfires. So my per day bag will probably go to 18hrs.


----------



## Bowhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

So I sent an email to Ardisam, regarding parts for the Cumberland line of stoves, this is the reply: 


Craig

Although 2014 was the last production for the MF3800, we anticipate parts availability for the next 10 years

Thanks

Pete


----------



## chriscarl (Nov 17, 2014)

Bowhunter1 said:


> So I sent an email to Ardisam, regarding parts for the Cumberland line of stoves, this is the reply:
> 
> 
> Craig
> ...


I"ve spoken to Pete before. Even gave me his cell phone number. He knows the stove inside out. He is the go to guy when you have questions or problems (rare) with the stove.


----------



## teddyturnpickle (Nov 22, 2014)

Does anyone have problems with clinkers in the cumberland?  No matter what pellet i burn, after 24 hours of burning on 3-5 or 3-6 the whole burn pot is one big clinker. Is there a way to get into the control board and turn up the combustion motor to get more air?


----------



## chriscarl (Nov 22, 2014)

I am on a t-stat but I only have to scrape out the bottom of the burn pot about once a week. I do dump the pot every day, but it's never a lot. Call Pete in customer service at Ardisam, he will help you.


----------



## Bowhunter1 (Nov 23, 2014)

What he said^^^^^^


----------

